
Before the internet broke my attention span I read books compulsively - occamschainsaw
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/oct/03/before-the-internet-broke-my-attention-span-i-read-books-compulsively-now-it-takes-willpower
======
Fjolsvith
Mental stimulation junkie.

